# Sales Representative | Solar Products | Perth| D2D



## ge210 (Apr 16, 2014)

We are national solar panel company that prides ourselves in providing high quality products and services.This is an exciting opportunity for the right person to join Australia's top 1 Solar PV specialists and to be part of the dynamic and rapidly expanding Solar Industry. 
We are recruiting for an experienced sales Contractor to drive business growth. Initial training is provided alongside career progression opportunities towards management positions.This is an excellent opportunity for a professional, well-groomed and well-spoken person to stand out and show us what you are capable of. 

Certica is looking for people who have skills selling and want to earn more $$$. 

For all successful candidates we will provide you with: 

• A great activity commissions and all paid weekly
• Long Team Partnership 
• Accommodation provide for Regional area 
• Immediate start available for the suitable candidate 


What you will need: 
• Proven skills in a direct sales environment. 
• Never say die attitude 
• Bubbly, extroverted personality 
• Drive, Professionalism and Passion for sales and your career 
• Ability to adhere to strict industry regulations 


APPLY NOW and you will be contacted for an immediate interview with the next training beginning soon!!
call 0405 486 388


----------

